
Ajit Pai's FCC (Net Neutrality repeal) plan that is going to vote [pdf] - carlsborg
https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-347927A1.pdf
======
carlsborg
Page 96 onwards deals with the repeal of Title II

"We make clear that as a result of our decision to restore the longstanding
classification of broadband Internet access service as an information service,
Internet traffic exchange arrangements are no longer subject to Title II and
its attendant obligations"

"For many years, both ISPs and edge providers largely paid third-party
backbone service providers for transit, and backbone providers connected
upstream until they reached Tier 1 backbone service providers which provided
access to the full Internet. In recent years, particularly with the rise of
online video, edge providers increasingly used CDNs and direct interconnection
with ISPs, rather than transit, to increase the qual ity of their service. At
the same time, ISPs have increasingly built or acquired their own backbone
services, allowing them to interconnect with other networks without paying for
third-party transit services."

"We welcome the growth of alternative Internet traffic exchange arrangements,
including direct interconnection, CDNs, and other innovative efforts."

"If an ISP were found to possess market power, the antitrust laws provide
antitrust agencies with all the necessary tools needed to preserve and protect
compe tition.

In addition, the backstop of generally-applicable consumer protection laws
continues to protect consumers and edge providers.

These laws, particularly antitrust laws which prevent certain refusals to
deal, will also protect small, rural ISPs which may face difficulties
interconnecting with edge providers, transit providers, and larger ISPs.

Furthermore, major edge providers, including Netflix, YouTube, and other large
OVDs, are some of the “most -loved” brands in the world. Their reputations and
the importance of reputation to their business and brand gives them
significant incentive to inform consumers and work to shape consumer
perceptions in the event of any dispute with ISPs.This incentive mitigates
potential concerns that consumers lack the knowledge and ability to hold their
ISPs accountable for interconnection disputes.

Accordingly, assertions that public-utility regulation of Internet traffic
exchange arrangements is necessary to allow consumers to reach content of
their choice are unpersuasive "

